# Adding Case Fans (HAF 912)



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My case is the HAF 912 by Cooler Master.
HAF 912

I have two spare 120mm fans lying around so I would like to add them to my case to keep my drives cooler because they heat up too quickly (I have four).

I was trying to attach them to the top since this link (and my case manual) says that it supports 2 x 120mm fans at the top where the radiator would go. But as you'll see in the video, they dont fit the size.

I'm obviously missing something incredibly silly (i.e.: measured the fans wrong and they're actually 140mm fans, if that exists).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0z1ILra4xs&list=UUEU2ZxpAXu6nnoPEE0DKcWw​


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think your measuring your case fans wrong.......


#112 - Question/Answer: Computer Case Fan Dimension - YouTube


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well that answers that: I have two 90mm fans. Shucks...

Edit: If I wanted to add fans, which would you suggest? I would like to cool my hard drives since they heat up beyond what I'd like them to. 

I have the 2 stock 200mm fans now; one in the back and one in the front.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your two 200mm fans (front blowing in - rear blowing out) should be sufficient and too many fans can be as bad as too few.
Are you experiencing any heat issues?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree, when I turn on the PC in the morning, the drives are all at about 23-24 degrees Celcius. At the end of the day, they are at 35-36C. I would like to make them stay cooler all the time.

Yes, it is only the 4 hard drives that I am concerned with; the rest of the compoents are fine by my standards.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that isn't really a bad temperature, its a bit warm but nothing major.

If you want high cfm fans with low noise then get http://www.amazon.co.uk/Noctua-NF-F12PWM-Case-Fan-120/dp/B00650P2ZC lots of people get these to replace their case fans because they are same quality as the noctua cooler fans. They have high cooling and are very quiet.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I OC (over clock) my system and in my rig I have a negative pressure fan setup....meaning I have more exhaust fans than intake fans. I get better temps using this setup as apposed to positive pressure (more intake) or balanced (equal pressure). In my setup I running 6 degrees cooler than with a positive or balanced setup....it's what works for my rig. 

I have 1 200mm intake - front of case, 2 x 200mm exhaust - top of case and 1 120mm exhaust on back of case - next to the I/O plate. You'll just have to experiment to find out what works for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Do you guys think negative or positive air pressure will cool my HD cage better? I have a 200mm intake in the fromt of the case right before the drive cage and then a single 200mm exhaust right beside the rear i/o


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My board only has one more place to plug a fan in: PWR_FAN, otherwise I will need to atavh them by molex


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Solidify said:


> Do you guys think negative or positive air pressure will cool my HD cage better? I have a 200mm intake in the fromt of the case right before the drive cage and then a single 200mm exhaust right beside the rear i/o



Oh for sure, on the HDD....intake.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So positive? Where do I add fans? Bc the front already has the max 200mm.. Should i replace it with two 120s and then but that 200mm on top in the back?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I never do any of that, air comes in the front and goes at the back and/or top.

Not being funny but the cooling on the haf is great you shouldn't be getting any issues. I have see one with the stock setup with every single drive bay being used and there was no issues.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Solidify said:


> So positive? Where do I add fans? Bc the front already has the max 200mm.. Should i replace it with two 120s and then but that 200mm on top in the back?


If you all ready have a case fan on the front and it's an intake...your HDD cage should be right behind that fan. Then the HDD's are all ready getting cool air across them. 

I'd leave the 200mm fan in place...they're more efficient and quiter then the faster and smaller fans.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Not being funny but the cooling on the haf is great you shouldn't be getting any issues. I have see one with the stock setup with every single drive bay being used and there was no issues.


I believe you. I love this case; terrific cooling. I just don't like seeing my drives get that hot (35-36C).

I guess the general consensus I'm picking up is that I should keep my current configuration.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah there is nothing wrong with those temps, yeah its slightly on the warm side but it isn't bad or dangerous.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solidify said:


> Tyree, when I turn on the PC in the morning, the drives are all at about 23-24 degrees Celcius. At the end of the day, they are at 35-36C. I would like to make them stay cooler all the time.


Those temps are very acceptable. Making it run any cooler will not be any real advantage.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK then.. I saw the post about a 10 year old HD and I suddenly became fixated on the same goal haha


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hdd's, as well as all PC components, can fail at any time. 10 yrs. is a stretch for any PC component regardless of it's environment. If data loss is a concern, keep a back up on an external Hdd that is connected only when doing backups.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yeah everything is backed up. Just wanted to make the drives last


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It has been said already, but 36 degree HDD temperatures are very acceptable. 

You have to keep in mind that they are mechanical/electrical devices and will create heat. When you first power up your computer the drives are still at ambient temperature and a raise of 10 degrees is nothing to be concerned about. 

As a matter of fact, I highly doubt that you will get the temps on the drives to drop below where they are.

A HDD radiates heat from it's cast housing. The point of a fan (and placing the HDD at the lower front of the case) is to keep cool air moving over them to remove the radiant heat so it doesn't build up in the confined space that are HDD bays.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ah ok that makes a lot of sense, thanks GZ
Ill leave things as they are


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is some interesting reading. It is a white paper study on drive failure rates.

http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/archive/disk_failures.pdf


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll get to it soon.. Got enough reading to take care of for scjool haha ill post back when ive read it


----------

